# طريقة فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر Yahoo! Messenger بدون اي برنامج



## Michael (12 يوليو 2007)

العنوان اعقتد واضح .. والطريقه بدون اي برنامج في برنامج على ما اعتقد اسمه Yahoo! Plus يتيح لك فتح اكثر من حساب ما سبق وجربته لكن هالطريقه جربتها وظبطت على مسؤوليتي​ 
في البدايه توجه الى محرر الرجستري 
روح على RUN واكتب regedit​ 
وتوجه الى المفتاح التالي :
My Computer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Yaho o\pager\Test​ 
الي ما يعرف يوصل للمفتاح هذه صوره​ 



 
على اليمين انشئ قيمه جديده
بيمين الماوس New << واختار DWARD VALUE الآن تم انشاء القيمه اعطيها اسم plural


 

اضغط بيمين الماوس على القيمه الي تم إنشائها واختار Modify


 
واعطيها القيمه 1 بدال صفر 


 



طبعاً إختصار للف والدوران هذا سويت export للمفاح الي تم تعديله وحطيته بالمرفق على هيئة ملف رجستري حمله واضغط دبل كليك وافتح مليون حساب ياهو مسانجر​ 
منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــول​


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة فتح اكثر من ياهو ماسنجر Yahoo! Messenger بدون اي برنامج*

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير:smil12:


----------

